# Niche Zero



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

This has certainly piqued my interest!

For the domestic coffee fiend, this ticks all the boxes and is a clear competitor to the Eureka Atom.

However it does have conical burrs, of which are known to be retention hoarders... The Niche Zero claims to eliminate this - how remains to be seen but this interests me greatly.

I could be wrong but the conicals are 63mm which is a size used by the Mazzer Kony and similar variants - I've never tasted the results of such in the cup but can it beat a good old flat burr grinder in the cup? Possibly so with it's slow grind speed...

https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39577&p=517360#post517360


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39577&p=517360#post517360


You still admin Boots? Could bin this late-to-the-party thread off, if so.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> You still admin Boots? Could bin this late-to-the-party thread off, if so.


Nope not an admin @thesystemickid


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Details here - the Niche Coffee team will be along to answer questions shortly too


----------

